# The beginning.....



## mickeyc (Dec 1, 2014)

This is the starting point for a bike using one of Jim Henderson's custom tanks.  You can see those under parts for sale "Spaceliner tanks".  I will post photos as the task goes on.  Not sure what I am doing just yet.  Have to get this torn down and go from there.  I already have the tank.
Stay tuned...

Mike


----------



## jpromo (Dec 1, 2014)

He really nailed those tanks. Maybe the most convincing sex change I've seen--in a bolt-on to boot! Good luck with the build.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 1, 2014)

I agree about the tanks. I'm no Spaceliner fan but that tank makes for one bad a$$ custom! Can't wait to see what you do with it. V/r Shawn


----------



## mickeyc (Dec 5, 2014)

*The pieces*





Mike


----------



## mickeyc (Dec 11, 2014)

*The tank on the frame*



mickeyc said:


> View attachment 183359
> 
> Mike





After about 4 hours of fitting, the tank is now on the frame.  Looking cool!  Now to decide the next step.  Getting the tank ready for paint is obvious, but I still have no clue where I am going with this project.  Something will come to me.


----------



## TRM (Dec 11, 2014)

Subscribed! 
I can't wait to see where this goes!


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Dec 11, 2014)

I'm with you.  This is looking cool.


----------



## mickeyc (Jan 1, 2015)

*Latest...*

The holidays slowed progress, but here it is as of today.....
Decided on the Nexus 7 speed, looks good.  Had to stretch the frame a bit to make it fit.  Front wheel matches rear, shiny black rim and spokes, red nipples.  LIKE IT!  Next will be cleaning up the frame ready for paint.  Have an idea on "color".  Will be different I assure all.

Mike


----------



## mike j (Jan 1, 2015)

Lookin' good. I'm starting to develop an appreciation for these bikes. Don't know why it took so long?


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Jan 6, 2015)

*hello*

looking  good  keep  up the  good work  chucksoldbikes


----------



## TRM (Jan 13, 2015)

Wow, I really like that wheel/tire combo on the bike! Looking forward to more.


----------



## mickeyc (Jan 14, 2015)

*Thanks*

Everyone interested is going to have to wait 'til March when I get back to Michigan.  Fled to Florida for a couple of months.  Stuck it out last winter as wife was going through lung cancer surgery but not this winter.  Beat it out of town just in time too by the look on the TV of the temps there.  Bikes are all tucked in the basement and I am anxious to get back to them all, especially the Spaceliner.
Stay tuned.

Mike


----------



## Roy (Jan 14, 2015)

Mike your bike is looking good, I like the Spaceliners, I have a Girls frame just like yours if you see someone who needs one.


----------



## TRM (Jan 15, 2015)

Roy said:


> Mike your bike is looking good, I like the Spaceliners, I have a Girls frame just like yours if you see someone who needs one.



Hey Roy, I have a friend that's looking for a frame. Contact me at spacelinertank@gmail.com. Thanks


----------



## ZOOK (Jan 15, 2015)

slick and sick can't wait for more later.


----------



## Aerocycle36 (Jan 16, 2015)

I'll be watching for your update on this bike!


----------



## TRM (Apr 13, 2015)

Anything new here?


----------



## mickeyc (Apr 14, 2015)

Hey, thanks for asking.  Been a tough winter here in Michigan.  I have no place to spray paint things, so have to wait for warm enough weather outside.  I did manage to get the frame and a few small parts painted on a 60 degree day.  I'm waiting to post pictures until I get a bit more done.  Slow, slow.

Mike


----------

